# 1966 Firewall Bracket/Bushing Box interchangeability



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,


As I stripped the car for a frame-off, I noticed that one of my firewall brackets on the driver side is rusted through. Unfortunately I can't find any replacement for them on the internet. Only for the 68-69 GTOs. Will they also fit a 66? For me, it seems like they are looking identical?

Greetings from Germany,
Raphael


----------



## 66MichiganTempestC (Feb 1, 2012)

So I figuered out, that Frank's Pontiac Parts do have the left and right cowl sections including the firewall brackets, but they are cut out of some 64-65 LeMans. Will they interchange for a 66? The frame dimensions are the same also for the firewall dimensions, as well as the floor panel dimension for the 64-67s, so the only thing i couldn't find, is whether the door hinge panels will interchange. If those parts will interchange with the 66-67 GTOs, the cowl sections should be the parts I'm looking for, or do I miss something?


----------

